

Building an Email Service in the Cloud - fogus
http://www.slideshare.net/Eweaver/bluerunner-building-an-email-service-in-the-cloud

======
hapless
Is there a PDF/PPT link anywhere? I am not in the mood to put up with a flash
nightmare.

